# Finding a good closed caption font



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Why can we not have a good font for closed captions?

Only in the large size are the characters fully form with smooth edges. The best I could do was "small caps" that despite its name has lower case, too. I liked casual but it is slightly bigger. All the proportional serif fonts are a lot alike.

With a transparent background I choose black (uniform) outlined yellow characters. Without an outline, they are hard to see on the transparent background. Yellow shows up better on more backgrounds.

Another problem is that transparent and translucent are the same clear for foreground and background and solid is really translucent. There is no true solid.

I would like a font like the menus or like I get on my 811 where unfortunately I cannot choose a transparent background.

I found these acceptable but still too big:
small -- proportional serif, casual
standard -- proportional
large -- small caps

My replacement 921 is Boot 120B, Flash F051, SW F188HECD-N.


----------

